# Dumb/silly question



## stupiedshannon99 (Jan 4, 2013)

We are making our C&C cage's much bigger we got a all natural ego friendly material, anyway its all white. My husband asked me this morning, "Will it be too much white for the hedgehogs?" I will have 3 sides about 13 inch tall and one 10inch all in white, Do you guys think this is ok? I honestly never thought about this. So please shoot me some thoughts.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I know what you mean. With a large cage, tall walls of bright white seem practically blinding don't they? Ha! I wouldn't worry though. Over time that bright white will probably be less 'shiny', taking on more of a dullish, matte finish once it isn't new anymore.

Brighter is probably better because if you go with something dark, you'll have the opposite impression. The cage will seem like a black hole. That's why all of Sophie's fleece stuff is bright colors or patterns.


----------



## Kapadons (Mar 8, 2013)

I had my kids color the sides of the walls with non toxic crayons or stickers(put high enough that the hedgie can't reach). I have also seen people use a reptile or fish background and stick them to the walls. I have never done this so I can not comment on the benefits or hazards. I do know that most fish stores and even petsmart carry a wide variety and they can cut them to whatever size you need. They are also not expensive.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

You can also use contact paper. They usually sell it at Target/WalMart/etc. and comes in different patterns. Wood grain, cow spots, checks, solid colors, etc.


----------

